# How to humanely kill pinkies?



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

I am aware of how to kill adult rats humany by snapping their necks in a certin way but with pinkies I had tried id on an alrady dead one and found that their skin was too soft and no bones where broken but their skin just ripped I obviulsy do not want to do this to a live one so can someone tell/show me an easy way to snap a neck or even just how to kill it with the least amount of pain possible please.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Gas
Or a big hammer


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Just kidding about the hammer


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

And the gas


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*F*

Maybe you should stick to frozen !


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

usal a hard flick to the back of the head is how most people do it


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Get really really drunk and let loose on them then in the morning you wont remember a thing, there for humane.

Im joking btw..


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> usal a hard flick to the back of the head is how most people do it


 So basicly a power flick by a finger to the back of the head is enough to kill them?


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Freeze them or drown them


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Reptile Stef said:


> Freeze them or drown them


 B inhumane isn't it?
I certinly wouldn't want to die that way.


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol2: I wouldn't mind being frozen you never know in 100 years time they might even be able to bring people back to life.... :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

I think a lot of people freeze them. This is a good question though since I have no idea either.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*NEVER* kill *any* animal by freezing. Even in young pinkies it causes excruciating pain as the ice crystals form and burst the cells of the eyes and extremities before the animal is unconscious.

Drowning any animal is just barbaric.


The best, most humane way is the power flick to the back of the head or my preference is to use a hard kitchen floor tile and to throw the pinky hard onto the tile. I kneel down to do this and I try and make sure the pinky lands on its back to ensure the equivalent of the 'flick' method but without the risk of missing the floor.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I remember reading years ago about someone saved at the last minute from freezing to death. They reported feeling warm and sleepy not the horror stories we are told. As they did not record blindness I presume the eyes were ok. Perhaps the eye damage occurs later? There should be enough information on 't interweb but I wouldn't know where to start. Harry


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

You shouldn't pull animals necks - there's no guarantee you will have done it right if you haven't you may have caused paralysis and not death. That or excruciating agony. You'd be better off just buying frozen. CO2 gas is probably what people tend to see as most humane or a blow to the head :/ I think pinkies are usually just put in a freezer...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is a comprehensive article on euthanising from Australia. Obviously Australian animals are listed, but small rodents are in there.

You will notice that freezing is only listed as acceptable for amphibians, not for any other vertebrate, even reptiles, and even then, it clearly states that this is controversial and even with cooling to 4 degrees prior to freezing (therefore putting the animal into torpor) may not be enough to eliminate pain (page 12)

http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/invasive/publications/pubs/gen001-methods-euthanasia.pdf

Of course with endothermic animals such as mammals, there is no possible way that cooling will reduce pain response as torpor will not occur and the body will work to counter to reduced temps, shutting of blood supply to the extremities....



Here is a more recent UK one (albeit by the RSPCA) and this time there is no mention at all of freezing as a recognised method of humane euthanasia.

http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cms...goBlobs&blobwhere=1233000475443&ssbinary=true


----------



## fyrewhyp (Dec 25, 2009)

Not an expert on the topic as I have never had to do it myself but I have read in Greg Maxwells book that he uses heavy duty freezer bags to squeeze the air out and therefore the the death is fairly quick and humane.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Pure Co2 is your best bet with pinky's, as with the culling of most animals really.

Pinky's and fuzzies are ore resistant to Co2 because in the nest the mother will often lie on the young to keep them warm - therefore they do take a little longer but providing you do things properly theres no distress.

The best bet is to place them in a suitable container with a small inlet and small outlet and have a source of pure Co2 (welding supply websites are your b if you're only buying smaller ammounts), over the course of 5-10 minutes you should very gently increase the concentration of Co2 to gently induce a slumber, after that you can flood and container and seal it off. Leave it sealed for 25-30minutes and you will be prefectly fine.

I'll be first to say this method is a tad OTT but its better to go over the top than under in such circumstances.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I'll just stick with frozen mice from the shop !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

JBOB said:


> I think I'll just stick with frozen mice from the shop !!!


How about us :lol2:


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

FrozenReptile said:


> How about us :lol2:


I would but I get mine from a shop thats only 10min away .... If I move though lol


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

FrozenReptile said:


> How about us :lol2:


Where's your price list?


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like I will go with the power flick to the back of the neck for pinkies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

TrevorA said:


> Where's your price list?


Frozen Reptile - Buy Frozen Reptile Food


----------

